# Seeking Piano Tech/Tuner



## justanoufan (May 21, 2014)

I have a grand piano that is in need of turning/regulating. Any suggestions on a qualified person?


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm moving to DF soon with kids and need a piano and piano teacher. My boys have had 2 years of lessons. How much are used pianos (digital or acoustic)? (Where I live now people are giving them away free.) Can anyone recommend someone or a school? Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LarsH said:


> I'm moving to DF soon with kids and need a piano and piano teacher. My boys have had 2 years of lessons. How much are used pianos (digital or acoustic)? (Where I live now people are giving them away free.) Can anyone recommend someone or a school? Thanks


Do your kids speak Spanish?


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Do your kids speak Spanish?


Not yet. English and Swedish only.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LarsH said:


> Not yet. English and Swedish only.


It may not be so easy to find a piano teacher who speaks English or Swedish.


----------

